# Necron Terminators



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Just looking at the Lord options and noticing you can basically create two units of terminators!

Overlord + 5 Lords with Warscythes and the 2+ save and an Orb, and put them in a Ghost Ark - they can get to combat quickly and safely and assault out of the vehicle!

Two of those could be a lot of fun!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

2 Crypteks Point wise each though and no Invul.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

You can give Lords Phase Shifters for a 3++ as well as the 2+.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Nah I will pass, my points are going into cypteks for the 36" pseudo las cannon spam.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Then we have nearly 4 crypteks in each lord.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Well I'm going to do it, making some amazing MAIMKILLBURN units + a million Warriors. I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

An incredibly expensive unit for sure... But will tear apart the living in apocalypse, no doubt! I'm modeling a full royal court of ten for my overlord, and will definitely kit the lords out in this fashion >


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Nemesor Zhandrek - 185
You can choose between Counterattack/Furious Charge/Hit'n'Run/Tank hunters/Stealth each turn and Res Orb
5 Necron Lords - Warscythe, Sempiternal Weave, Phase Shifter - 525
2+/3++ and 15 str7 power attacks on the charge (str 8 if needed)
Ghost Ark - 115
from a warrior unit
total *825 points*

mmh each failed armour/invuln save cost you a whooping 105 points (but it may self repair!) but that's a nice unit indeed! eheh

[/sarcasm] i'm especting to see this unit in EVERY competitive Necron army out there tbh! [/off]


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Effectiveness aside, it sounds fun as hell! =P


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

60pts gets you a 2+ T5 model with a warscythe and while you lack the ward save you do get a 5+ reanimation... and because its ever living you'll always get it. You could add the res orb for a better ever living.

Bit expensive, but a pretty bloody awesome unit nonetheless... then you can add some crypteks for a few bonus powers as well as cheaper models to take AP2 hits (could even include some with timesplitter cloak). Throwing the whole lot in an ark or using veil to get it where you want and its pretty hard to ignore..


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Every time i read a new thread from this dex it looks like a lot of fun. Enjoy, necron players, you have waited long enough.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

No, we have waited to long I need my stalkers and wraiths now!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> 60pts gets you a 2+ T5 model with a warscythe and while you lack the ward save you do get a 5+ reanimation... and because its ever living you'll always get it. You could add the res orb for a better ever living.
> 
> Bit expensive, but a pretty bloody awesome unit nonetheless... then you can add some crypteks for a few bonus powers as well as cheaper models to take AP2 hits (could even include some with timesplitter cloak). Throwing the whole lot in an ark or using veil to get it where you want and its pretty hard to ignore..


Don't forget that they all pass the Reanimation Protocol on a 4+, rather than 5+, because of the presence of the Resurrection Orb. That means a 50/50 chance of every casualty coming back to life, always. All these deadly psychic powers that remove models as casualties without saves don't cancel out this ability, so it is now much better than WBB used to be.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

darklove said:


> Don't forget that they all pass the Reanimation Protocol on a 4+, rather than 5+, because of the presence of the Resurrection Orb. That means a 50/50 chance of every casualty coming back to life, always. All these deadly psychic powers that remove models as casualties without saves don't cancel out this ability, so it is now much better than WBB used to be.


Just don't get Jaws of the World Wolfed.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

As on the other thread; what is the wording of Jaws that would prevent Everliving?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Jaws doesn't prevent RP. Jaws removes the models from play, RP allows models that are removed from play to come back into the game.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

darklove said:


> As on the other thread; what is the wording of Jaws that would prevent Everliving?


Ever Living requires that you get removed as a casualty, Jaws just removes you from the game full stop.



mcmuffin said:


> Jaws doesn't prevent RP. Jaws removes the models from play, RP allows models that are removed from play to come back into the game.


You might want to try reading those rules again. Just a thought.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, unless you are a dickhead, you let people with an I2 army roll their unique resurrection ability against a power that is disgustingly broken against them. I can almost guarantee that the FAQ will clear this up. Tournament FAQs for the time being will be the only answer.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> Well, unless you are a dickhead, you let people with an I2 army roll their unique resurrection ability against a power that is disgustingly broken against them. I can almost guarantee that the FAQ will clear this up. Tournament FAQs for the time being will be the only answer.


That's how tournaments roll and you can't make up house rules unless you know the actual rules in the first place. So how about we start with what the rules actually ARE not what you want them to be when you cross your fingers and hope real hard.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> That's how tournaments roll and you can't make up house rules unless you know the actual rules in the first place. So how about we start with what the rules actually ARE not what you want them to be when you cross your fingers and hope real hard.


How about you lose the attitude? just a thought.

I couldn't care less to be honest, i play pretty regularly in tournaments, i know the rules inside out, i don't have house rules. I play fucking space wolves and they do not need another way to crush necrons, considering that SW can still outshoot them and crush them in combat, necrons have shit all going for them against Wolves. I know what jaws does, it removes models from play, but it doesn't use the word casualty. However, if we go by RAI for a moment (i assume you will cringe at the fact that rules may have a different intention to the wording they are given) and by the precedent of The Last Laugh, Jaws should allow RP. 

Anyway, i better go back to my hobby of not being a rules dickhead. Tournament tomorrow to get ready for.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> How about you lose the attitude? just a thought.


Have you read anything you're written? And you think I should lose the attitude? Oh dear this isn't going well. 




> I couldn't care less to be honest, i play pretty regularly in tournaments, i know the rules inside out, i don't have house rules.


If you think Reanimation works against Jaws then you do, you claim to know your rules inside out but prove yourself ignorant of them, seems contradictory.




> I play fucking space wolves and they do not need another way to crush necrons, considering that SW can still outshoot them and crush them in combat, necrons have shit all going for them against Wolves.


ohhh now you're swearing so I know you must be serious, before I thought you were just dicking about. 



> I know what jaws does, it removes models from play, but it doesn't use the word casualty. However, if we go by RAI for a moment (i assume you will cringe at the fact that rules may have a different intention to the wording they are given) and by the precedent of The Last Laugh, Jaws should allow RP.


I'm just curious, you know that Jaws and Last Laugh have always worked differently right? I mean you have read the FAQ for the faction you play I take it? I'm just really curious as to why you're so adamant that they're the same RAI when the FAQ indicates they're different. Maybe because you don't know the rules at all, maybe that? yes?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I really don't like the condescending tone you are trying to put on. I know the rules, i know what they say, and any of the poor necron players who used to show up at tournaments were always allowed to take WBB against jaws, as stated by the TO, so i don't see why RP should be different, but i take your point.
BTW, sorry for snapping, i'm having a shite week I am sick of this argument, lets put it aside and agree to differ.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

1- Shut up
2- Grow up
or 
3- Piss off
... goes to both of you

I've had a long day at work, I've come on the boards to have a bit of relaxation, not to wade through childish crap. Now can you either take your flame war onto PM or get back on topic


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

But I...I....I said sorry. :cray:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't know whats up with all the hostility surrounding the necron release. But can't we all unite and welcome our new robot bother in the name of friendship, and gaming? Or at least tolerate each others comments without overt hostility?


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

as a closet necron player, it seems like I should just roll over in stasis crypt for another 60 million years and wait for 6th edition. It does suck facing hostility and accusation of band wagon though, even when I putting Metal Wraithts and Immortals with neon green rods on the table.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

darklove said:


> Just looking at the Lord options and noticing you can basically create two units of terminators!
> 
> Overlord + 5 Lords with Warscythes and the 2+ save and an Orb, and put them in a Ghost Ark - they can get to combat quickly and safely and assault out of the vehicle!
> 
> Two of those could be a lot of fun!


To the OP 

Problem with this idea is the fact that they have no inv save making them utterally useless for fighting the stuff you want them to fight, its far more cost effective to just put a cheap lord with warsythe and orb in a unit of lychgaurd with shields. Seriously even though they are only 3+ armor they actually are more survivable then terminators in units of 6-7.Not to mention they are just CC as the lord yet cost 15+ points less a model.

Hell I can grantee that if I played against that unit the only person that would be getting up is the overlord, after I plasmed his unit to molten slag.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Being characters the lords still have the everliving rule... so you can plasma the hell out of them all you like, but about 50% of them are still going to be there the next turn. Just be thankful the monolith port doesn't give WBB rerolls anymore or deathstar cron units would be almost unkillable.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

True, but I can think of least 3-4 units that cost the same 550+ points that would roll them no matter how many times 2-3 member of the unit got up. Realistically they are a great bullet sponge, but have a dmg to pts cost output lower then even other CC units in the same book. 

Tim I am not arguing that they are not effective, just that for that kind of price tag they are utter shit. For I could run run death star units at that kind of price tag that could kill entire armies, also even at full said unit would only put out 13 str7 power weapons at I2 which is hardly game ending compared to kinds of army ending weapons and units I can get for the same kind of investment. Hell I would rather just take the 32+ immortals you could afford for the same cost, because at least then I have target saturation, and tactical flexibility. After all a unit can be damn near invisible, but that hardly matter if they accomplish jack shit in game.

Like always huge price tag units like this virtually never make sense in competitive play, I mean just look at GK's they have far better death star units, but the best GK players prefer ground ponder lists because its a safer and the more tactically flexible option.

If you want to keep saying the unit makes sense then go ahead, but me and other gamers will stick to our wraiths, and the like. Besides the last thing a proper necron list needs is large points sink unit.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

1. Get charged by a death cult squad.
2. Get curb stomped.
3. Assassins spread out so there is nowhere for the everliving models to resurect to.
4. All your base belong to us.

If anyone is considering an 600-800pt cc deathstar, it had better be scary in combat. Has anyone seen what 600-800pnts of paladdins can do?


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I think the I2 is really what's gonna get you. Two squads of zerks is worth less than 550 pts and they'll cause enough wounds that you're bound to get 5 1's which means no reanimation protocols. What's worse is the Lords would never even have gotten to attack.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Any dedicated cc units will flatten the lords faces. lets take....any grey knights unit, but for this case, purifiers. So, they Hammerhand themselves up to S5, then they lay smack down all over your face with those armour ignoring attacks, wiping you and spreading out over your ever-living tokens, done deal. Or, we could take TWC, who will dish out around 30 attacks, which means around 4 armour ignoring attacks, as well as the rest that wound, then you attack back with what, 10 attacks hitting with 5, wounding with 4 so 2 wolves die. Then the obligatory hammer smashes your face into the ground, and again you spread over the ever living tokens.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

OddJob said:


> 1. Get charged by a death cult squad.
> 2. Get curb stomped.
> 3. Assassins spread out so there is nowhere for the everliving models to resurect to.
> 4. All your base belong to us.
> ...


I've had a rethink on this. Do you know what this unit is currently missing? Six sets of mindshackle scarabs and a couple of crypteks with cool wargear (in particular the chromitron).

Has anyone seen what a 600-800pnt paladdin squad can do* to itself*? I'm thinking mutually assured destruction followed by the necrons getting back up. Awesome- tee hee.

Imagine getting charged by a unit with psychostroke nades- potentially both units just baw slapping themselves and forgetting about the enemy. :grin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OddJob said:


> I've had a rethink on this. Do you know what this unit is currently missing? Six sets of mindshackle scarabs and a couple of crypteks with cool wargear (in particular the chromitron).
> 
> Has anyone seen what a 600-800pnt paladdin squad can do* to itself*? I'm thinking mutually assured destruction followed by the necrons getting back up. Awesome- tee hee.
> 
> Imagine getting charged by a unit with psychostroke nades- potentially both units just baw slapping themselves and forgetting about the enemy. :grin:


Exactly what he said! The unit only makes sense with mindshackle scarabs. Then you have to shoot it before it arrives. This makes the weakest point the Ghost Arc. I played against a very similar unit on Tuesday and taking out the ghost arc in turn 1 before it could move allowed me to use my vidnicator to thin out the lords. Once the res orb doesnt get up its a much easier unit to destroy. 

Also if they can get wraiths into combat at the same time, the initiative drop makes the I2 attacks much more useful. I am thinking a lot of Necrons will need to be used in conjuction with other units to get the best out of them.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Thats the interesting thing with the new Necrons, they counter all the super enemy weapons and abilities by reflecting it back.

Like the ultimate Kung Fu, redirect your enemy's force back towards the enemy.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

like this









oh yeah :security:


----------

